# Game Thread, 76ers vs Bulls, 7:30, CSN, Nov 2, 2007, UC



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Place your bets!


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: 11/02: Bulls vs. Sixers*

Bulls come back strong with a 105/92 victory!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Bulls home opener!

It's the unextended class of 2004 of the Bulls:

















VS


The unextended of the 76ers class of 2004:


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

I predict the Bulls by six. Joe Smith has a huge game.

BTW KJ, that's a really nice picture of Deng. I don't think I've ever seen him look that happy.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Game being streamed online: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9910/500_nba-league_pass_chicago_051201.asx


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Ha. I thought they were doing the starting lineup!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Tyrus looks good tonight.


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, where did Tyrus find that top of the key jumper?


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

Someone put a body on Miller. 

Gordon is heating up.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Miller is lighting Hinrich up (Kirk's trying not to foul).

Deng and Wallace are quiet so far.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Deng and Kirk could do something in this game....it would be nice.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

:lol: Aaron lost his shoe!


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

Gray!

I know it's not much, but the fact that it didn't bounce off his hands and go out of bounds means a lot to me. Nice find by Duhon.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

The Bulls are playing so bad right now. When Tyrus is your most consistent scorer...thats a problem.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

#1 in the east? please, we can't even find the basket.

We're the #1 team in the east that NEEDS to make a move, I can say that much.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

We look flat 

Our defense is awful . Inside but particularly on the perimeter


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

The ROY said:


> #1 in the east? please, we can't even find the basket.
> 
> We're the #1 team in the east that NEEDS to make a move, I can say that much.


It's Cheery McHappy again. You do know Skiles teams traditionally start off slow, right?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

For those looking for live video stream 

Try downloading the sopcast software . wwww.sopcast.com

Then try StoogeTV as the host . www.stoogetv.com

You are then looking for the channel wmoe2

Enjoy


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Noce ! on the buzzer!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Du had a good idea, but finishing around the rim isn't his strong suit.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

no sense of dominance against a playoff wannabe team and it took us 2 mins to score in the 2nd qtr. 

something is not right.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Tyrus!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

And Noc for 3 !


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

where is everyone ?


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Miller is destroying Kirk.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Thomas!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Stop taking jumpers!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Tyrus beasting it up with authority!


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

kirk and deng mia..


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

kirk definately has to treat Miller wil more respect


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Zdamort said:


> It's Cheery McHappy again. You do know Skiles teams traditionally start off slow, right?


Then maybe Scott Skiles shouldn't coach an NBA team.

I already know we'll start the season off slow but we'll have the same result as ALWAYS, regardless


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Gordon!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice block by Tyrus!


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

nice block by TT!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> For those looking for live video stream
> 
> Try downloading the sopcast software . wwww.sopcast.com
> 
> ...


Switch over to NBA League pass broadband:
http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9910/500_nba-league_pass_chicago_051201.asx

The picture quality is better.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

41-34 sixers

the slow start is not looking good for us, it's either deng went mia and gordon stepped up or vice versa. why cant eveyone just show up? lol!

c'mon bulls!


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

The ROY said:


> Then maybe Scott Skiles shouldn't coach an NBA team.
> 
> I already know we'll start the season off slow but we'll have the same result as ALWAYS, regardless


You should take your act on the road, because you are hilarious! If starting slow and just about ALWAYS getting to the playoffs with your team is so bad he shouldn't be in the league...ya know what...you're not worth my time. There's a game on.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Hodges said:


> Switch over to NBA League pass broadband:
> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9910/500_nba-league_pass_chicago_051201.asx
> 
> The picture quality is better.


Can't get it


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Red Bull!


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

thats the way noce!! attack the basket!!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Gordon and Thomas are bringing the crowd back.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

great comeback. Make it a game, collect yourselves at halftime, come out and win it.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Tyrus's offensive rebounding and 2nd chance points has been a factor


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Deng's got no post game.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

thanks sausage king!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

awesome quality

is it just today?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Can't get it


Do you have Windows Media Player? When you click the link, WMP (if it's your default player) should open automatically.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

TT and gordon kept us in the game. kirk and deng gotta step up in the second half.

gotta attack the basket more and yes, deng has no post game yet.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

open windows media player
open url
past link

works for me, awesome quality compared to the sopcast one.

is it just for today? this week?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

BenDengGo said:


> open windows media player
> open url
> past link
> 
> ...


Now until Nov. 6th!


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

I can't believe Tyrus had a dub-dub before halftime.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

I wish Hinrich would start fouling again.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

kirk at it again.....


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

I could watch BG shoot jumpshots all day. Such beautiful technique.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Good foul, good foul.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Dang it Duhon!


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

I love the NBA Continuation rules of BS.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tyrus almost as good as aldridge eh?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I was at work for most of the first half, and then my blasted internet was on the fritz.

The avatar's from a charity event, I'm pretty sure, Hodges. Gotta love Deng.

Tyrus Thomas is going nuts out there!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

truebluefan said:


> Tyrus almost as good as aldridge eh?


Tyrus probably printed that thread out and taped it to his locker.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

TT and BG having a good game...the rest still mia

only 8 fta for us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich and Deng, and Wallace hurting the bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hodges said:


> Tyrus probably printed that thread out and taped it to his locker.


I hope he did! :clap::yay::clap2:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Hodges said:


> Do you have Windows Media Player? When you click the link, WMP (if it's your default player) should open automatically.


Thanks Man 

I had another player as my default which was why 

How long does free League pass last for ?

Can you purchase for regular season if you live outside the States?


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

Is this the real Tyrus? The way he gets his points is Deng-esque.

And did Wallace retire?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

November 6th, I believe.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice D by Ben Gordon!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

If this horrible play from Ben Wallace continues to the deadline, I PRAY that he's moved. This is embarrasing.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

The Kobe trade is hanging over all the Bulls' heads.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

71-61 sixers......

0-2 to start the season in 12 mins

other than bg and tt the rest of the team is killing us.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

so does kirk wanna start scoring some points? that would be kinda cool


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

WTF, the bulls look awful. This was the year that we finally get off to a fast start and it looks like we are 0 for 2. KH and du could not possibly be playing any worse. They are 1 for 11 with five TO????

Philly doesnt have to make any J's it is layup city???

david


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

I really like how Tyrus caught that high and kept it high the whole way through. We might be a little premature in proclaiming Aldridge far and away the better player.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

we're sucking so much arse right now


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

stop jacking up shots and attack the freaking basket!

what's with the bulls tonight? good grief......


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

I find it funny that so many people are shocked at the slow start to the season. Have you not paid attention the last 3 years?


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

duhon stinks, if hes not gonna take that open 3 then he has no reason to be out there, get Hinrich back in there, he WILL come out of this little funk


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

WTF is it with Duhon taking our offense ? Oh yeah love that 5'11 scoring guard who can't score. I'd rather have Nate freaking Robinson if we're going to go for a midget scoring guard


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon 3!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

RAIN! And Kirk makes the 3


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kirk is on the board!


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

Deng bobble head night on December 3rd? I guess it's official - we can't possibly be trading him before that date.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

over the back much on that last tyrus rebound? anyone else feeling a little shafted by the refs tonight? If gordon keeps these types of games up we may see him get a couple more bs calls in favor of us


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Zdamort said:


> I find it funny that so many people are shocked at the slow start to the season. Have you not paid attention the last 3 years?


every game counts, why bother to have a slow start when you can have fast one. Do you wanna have a repeat of the last game of the season chi-nj match scenario going into the playoffs and screw up our seeding?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng hits the 3!


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

Aside from Tyrus, there have been a number of other pleasant surprises. Deng is turning into a post threat and Gordon has played some nice defense.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Ha. Bill Wennington!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Ben wallace is gonna turn out to be an awful investment by us. Noah will be able to get us a lot of boards and score over 10 points at least.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc for 3!

82-80 Sixers with 5:15 to go.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

The Bulls are killing me!


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

noce with the 3 to make it a 2pt game


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

O man its for sure basketball season and Im loving it, I don't get this into bears or cubs games games until late in their games, the bulls do this all year!! Its so exciting!!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

who is Luol Deng fooling? This is BEN GORDON's team.

2nd consecutive great game...numbers look much better than last seaons also


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

The refs could have called that alley-oop goaltending, but I'm not complaining...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

noch with the big three


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Ben's feet were moving.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

aldridge today 4from12 8 pts 9 rbs.

who is better now?!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

gordon with 3 consecutiv tos


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

pathetic play so far from our team that is majority 3rd and 4th year guys


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm glad Ben Gordon, Kirk and Ben Wallace, and Deng decided not to show up.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Let's see some stops! Three minutes left!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Wow this team is really sloppy.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Nu_Omega said:


> every game counts, why bother to have a slow start when you can have fast one. Do you wanna have a repeat of the last game of the season chi-nj match scenario going into the playoffs and screw up our seeding?


I agree every game counts, that's why struggling in the beginning isn't the end of the world as TheRoy and others feel. It makes ME giggle though. I need a giggle right now though cuz none of the Bulls decided to show up. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, Gordon must have like 5 TOs this quarter.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Another stupid turnover. Yeesh.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

another TO by bg


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nice play by Kirk!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Oh geez. Iggy making that shot may have just done it.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

wow we suck. worst team in the league.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Zdamort said:


> I agree every game counts, that's why struggling in the beginning isn't the end of the world as TheRoy and others feel. It makes ME giggle though. I need a giggle right now though cuz none of the Bulls decided to show up. Thanks, guys!


its not the end of the world but it chould be a better world if we have a fast started as it gets you into a momemtum mentally. we're supposed to be a force in the EC and not the same old baby bulls.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm not looking forward to the Kobe threads that will pop up after this one.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

you guys here the kobe chants there?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

33 seconds left. Enough time for a Reggie Milleresque play.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Gordon should come off the bench. Not because he's too short or bad defensively or too one-dimensional. 

He doesn't have the stamina to play 40 minutes and play well at the end of the game. 

That, or, uh, Skiles could manage his minutes better. 

Ugh.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Game over, 0-2.

Hope the team do some serious soul searching after this game.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Blech. Bulls better step it up and start well in the next game.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

That's the game. Man, I lost 825 points (my life savings)!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Now it's

Deng: 0-1
Thabo: 0-1

Phooey.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

gordon with crucial mistakes, lost this one for us 

great performance by ty-rex


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Get Kobe Here Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bg Cannot Hold The Ball!


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

When is Ben Wallace's funeral? Guy is done, nada, finished, dried up, toast..........

And people didn't wan't Kobe because they didn't want to give up 3 of these guys??


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

So, is anyone else really afraid of the Circus Trip right now?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FWIW

Iggy had 6 TO, Andre Miller had 5.

Gordon? 4


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Gordon should come off the bench. Not because he's too short or bad defensively or too one-dimensional.
> 
> He doesn't have the stamina to play 40 minutes and play well at the end of the game.
> 
> ...


A little overreaction there, don't you think. I thought he played sloppily too, especially at the end but uhm, he and Tyrus were the only ones scoring this game. The whole team looks really off.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Ben's spot will be taken by Noah within the first two months.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

I gotta give credit where credit is due: Philly's defense was tenacious. Props to Miller and ma home boi, Iguodala.

The one positive of the night was T2.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Are the Bulls going to have to go through another 0-9 or losing streak to get them going every year? My god this is horrible. Same ol' BG, thinking he's AI and thinking he will get every foul call.


Also seeing that the Raptors were killing the Nets doesn't make this loss any easier.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> FWIW
> 
> Iggy had 6 TO, Andre Miller had 5.
> 
> Gordon? 4


3 in the 4th quarter at crucial moments, though. 

Like I said, I don't think he has the energy and that is why he is playing so poorly in the last half of the 4th quarter. He missed his last 9 shots against NJ on Wednesday. TOs tonight. In my opinion it's going to keep happening unless Skiles manages his minutes better.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

is noah injured?

van lier looks like bill cosby


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Who would've thought it would be the Bulls that would quickly be desperate to shake things up to save their season?

Seriously though, this is pathetic.

Leon (I know it's Loul) Deng didn't look like a world beater.

Here's my honest assesment of our guys:

Zero consistency and thus no real chance at superstar status from fans, and more importantly refs. Hell, even Iggy was getting cheap calls.

Problem for us is that you can count on atleast two guys disappearing every night, and you never know who the one hot guy is gonna be. SHould be a plus, but not when two disappear. Also, none of our guys can truly care a team on his back to a victory.

Hate to say it, but the Kobe threads willb e deserved if the Bulls don't get righted quickly.

How many more days until Dec. 15th? 


Bulls stink it up again............... 0 - 2 and the Circus trip coming quickly.


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

It seems that the Bulls biggest promblems are turnovers. Kirk have to step up his game.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

BenDengGo said:


> van lier looks like bill cosby


I can't argue wit' that.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I heard the Kobe chants but I doubt Paxson heard them. 

I know I'm gonna sound like a "the world is ending fan" after one loss, but...

What the hell was that? Thabo doesn't even play, Ben Wallace doesn't even jump anymore... Like that other thread says, what is paxson waiting for?? Get the deal done already.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

What's the over under on the:


"The season's a wash till Kobe gets here" Thread?


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

In the Bulls home opener they shot 38 percent, chuck 24 three pointers, and are outrebounded by 19 points to a team not expected to make the playoffs. Did you see the team tha beat us opening night, the one who we haven't beaten on their floor in 7 years, lost at home to Toronto by 37 points? We are being exposed early on for what we are. A nice little team that chucks jumpers and goes hot and cold all the time. We need someone who can get us some baskets.

Is there one player on the Bulls you would ever double team? How many teams in the league can you say that about? I hope Kupchak wsn't watching. The price of Kobe is rising every performance like this.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

We Need A Leader Out There. No One Is Vocal And No One Is Speaking Up Or Yelling.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> 3 in the 4th quarter at crucial moments, though.
> 
> Like I said, I don't think he has the energy and that is why he is playing so poorly in the last half of the 4th quarter. He missed his last 9 shots against NJ on Wednesday. TOs tonight. In my opinion it's going to keep happening unless Skiles manages his minutes better.


I thought at least one of those was a forced pass to him when he was already triple teamed. 

What I saw was Philly playing great D, and when our big 3 are named Gordon, Thomas, and Nocioni, we're a lot less likely to win than when they're Gordon, Deng, Hinrich.

Ya know?

Think Wallace is going to average 10 RPG this year? I'm starting to wonder...


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Kendall Gill wearing a half-unbuttoned shirt. I wish I could pull that off.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hodges said:


> Kendall Gill wearing a half-unbuttoned shirt. I wish I could pull that off.


You shave your back, too?

:biggrin:


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

chifaninca said:


> Problem for us is that you can count on atleast two guys disappearing every night, and you never know who the one hot guy is gonna be. SHould be a plus, but not when two disappear. Also, none of our guys can truly care a team on his back to a victory


And tonight it was three. Kirk,Deng, and Wallace.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The reality of the situation is this:

Gordon is not in game shape yet. That is the reason he is struggling at the end of games. Please remember that he didn't play much if at all during the preseason. In three weeks, he'll be fine, and his numbers will only get better.

Deng didn't show up tonight. Hinrich has yet to show up this SEASON. Wallace has yet to show up this SEASON. Noc looks like an above average 6th man, not a great one like he has been in the past, but all of that will change as the season progresses...except maybe for the wallace situation. I cannot wait for Joakim Noah to get healthy, which is quite ironic, since I hated him in college and was totally against drafting him.

As we move on, the bulls WILL get better, and be fine. By the middle of January, we'll be in 1st place in the central.

TT was a bright spot tonight. More of that will make me into a believer.

Just a little tidbit: I recall the bulls going 0-2 AT LEAST once, maybe twice in those championship years. Its not the end of the world.

THe MAVS lost to the HAWKS of all teams tonight. THese things happen, ESPECIALLY at the start of the season.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

DaBullz said:


> You shave your back, too?
> 
> :biggrin:


I haven't met that lucky lady yet.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Hodges said:


> Kendall Gill wearing a half-unbuttoned shirt. I wish I could pull that off.


lol yeah, i noticed that too, he definatly a playboy.

jesus watched the bulls game but didnt look a the clock....
its am 4:30

n8 fellas


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

The Krakken said:


> THe MAVS lost to the HAWKS of all teams tonight. THese things happen, ESPECIALLY at the start of the season.


Yeah, I'm not too worried. I hope the Bulls open up a can of kick *** on the Bucks tomorrow night, though.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> The reality of the situation is this:
> 
> Gordon is not in game shape yet. That is the reason he is struggling at the end of games. Please remember that he didn't play much if at all during the preseason. In three weeks, he'll be fine, and his numbers will only get better.


Skiles said his conditioning was fine when he returned from his injury. 

It's one of my pet theories, and since I focus on Gordon more that any other player I could be biased or just flat out wrong. But it's something I noticed pretty frequently last year. And I think it's a big reason his clutch numbers have sunk.



> Deng didn't show up tonight. Hinrich has yet to show up this SEASON. Wallace has yet to show up this SEASON. Noc looks like an above average 6th man, not a great one like he has been in the past, but all of that will change as the season progresses...except maybe for the wallace situation. I cannot wait for Joakim Noah to get healthy, which is quite ironic, since I hated him in college and was totally against drafting him.
> 
> As we move on, the bulls WILL get better, and be fine. By the middle of January, we'll be in 1st place in the central.
> 
> ...


Nice post. Though I think Dallas would have won if they had Josh Howard (suspended).


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

1. So how did Tyrus get those 21 points?

2. Fluke, or signs of a breakout?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

GB said:


> 1. So how did Tyrus get those 21 points?
> 
> 2. Fluke, or signs of a breakout?


I don't know. 

He did nail a few J's tonight.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon is the Kobe of the East. Does so much, but his team does jack around him. 

Honestly. Guys like Odom, Deng, Hinrich, they all got talent. But they just stand around and watch Ben/Kobe go to work. Ben's turnovers were mostly due to guys just standing their with their fingers up their butt watching Gordon. The 76ers just started triple trapping him. Gordon is good, but he's not gonna score on 5 guys by himself. 

Like I said in my predictions, Gordon will be All NBA First Team this year. Expect him to be putting up these numbers every night. The guys a stud. He scored 25 points on 63 TS% tonight. Thats not something you argue about. 

Once Gordon gets in game shape, he will be even more deadly. He lost his legs at the end of both games. 

I think Gordon might break Michael Williams record for most consecutive free throws in a row. Gordon's at 12 right now, the records 97. Gordon has been absolutely automatic from the line so far this season.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

GB said:


> 1. So how did Tyrus get those 21 points?
> 
> 2. Fluke, or signs of a breakout?


1)He hit a few jumpers, from what I recall of the box score/play-by-play telling me and the 4th quarter that I got to watch when league pass cooperated with me. Then, of course, there were the type of plays you'd expect from him - saw an oop, some plays around the basket.

2)Too soon to say.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Ben Gordon is the Kobe of the East.


I'd settle for Arenas.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> 2)Too soon to say.


Whats your guess?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

GB said:


> Whats your guess?


Ha, I thought that answer wouldn't fly. My guess is that he won't truly get it together till the end of the season. Probably a lot of inconsistency till then.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> Ben Gordon is the Kobe of the East. Does so much, but his team does jack around him.
> 
> Honestly. Guys like Odom, Deng, Hinrich, they all got talent. But they just stand around and watch Ben/Kobe go to work. Ben's turnovers were mostly due to guys just standing their with their fingers up their butt watching Gordon. The 76ers just started triple trapping him. Gordon is good, but he's not gonna score on 5 guys by himself.
> 
> ...


Yep, Gordon has come fast out of the gate this season. Let's see if he can keep it going.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

He picked up 5 fouls guarding Reggie Evans. Fluke? How about last game, fluke?

It is really good to see him have a good game, consistency is the challenge.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Also, Deng needs to stop sulking about not getting his contract extended/being named in the Kobe talks. In the pre-game interview with him, he sounded dejected. He seems to be crushed by the fact that Paxson didn't give him a big money offer/calld him off limits in trade talks. Mentally weak player there.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

GB said:


> Whats your guess?


His energy level was pretty constant all night, I thought.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Ha, I thought that answer wouldn't fly. My guess is that he won't truly get it together till the end of the season. Probably a lot of inconsistency till then.


But this is what he'll be in the end?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Also, Deng needs to stop sulking about not getting his contract extended/being named in the Kobe talks. In the pre-game interview with him, he sounded dejected. He seems to be crushed by the fact that Paxson didn't give him a big money offer/calld him off limits in trade talks. Mentally weak player there.


:lol:


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

GB said:


> But this is what he'll be in the end?


I see progress. He was executing plays well tonight.

Hey, another year in Skiles' system and he'll be ready.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hodges said:


> he'll be ready.


How will that time be different from what we saw tonight?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

GB said:


> How will that time be different from what we saw tonight?


Change "ready" to "steady." 12 points and 10 rebounds every night.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

GB said:


> But this is what he'll be in the end?


Something like it. Probably less scoring. More under control, for sure.

And consistency, of course.


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

GB said:


> Whats your guess?


Break out. Tyrus wasn't pulling a Chandler and having the ball fall into his lap for 20 points. He was hitting jumpers from spots on the floor that were drawn up for him. As the season progresses, teams won't play so far off him but his jumper was going in. And as the season progresses he'll gain greater confidence and hit that shot with greater frequency. 

He won't go 20/10 every night but I can definitely see 14/7. I don't want to say it, but the KG/Amare similarities are there. Aldridge for Tyrus is still an open discussion.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ugly.. the defense in particular has been very disappointing, to say the least.
Not a big enough letdown to hit the blow with Martina Hingis yet, but it's certainly disconcerting, I was left very unimpressed after these first two games.

Glad to see Tyrus play well tonight though.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Ugly.. the defense in particular has been very disappointing, to say the least.
> *Not a big enough letdown to hit the blow with Martina Hingis yet*, but it's certainly disconcerting, I was left very unimpressed after these first two games.
> 
> Glad to see Tyrus play well tonight though.


:laugh:

That's cold, man.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Well, so much for all those Summertime puff articles about how together this team was. They looked anything but.

That one sequence where we turned the ball over on 2 consecutive fast breaks was emblematic of that.

We already know this team is talented, but man, why can't Skiles get the best out of these guys at the same time? 

Seems like were playing down to teams, were not really playing to our teams strengths.

This team looks like it has tried to force the offense. Gordon hesitating to take 2 shots in a row. I can't recall Deng taking a mid-range jumper other than that 3 pointer in the past 2 games. Nocioni throwing up air balls with no one to rebound on fast breaks. Throwing the ball into triple teams.

The team has taken plenty of jumpshots, but they do try to drive in. However, they make it really obvious when they wanted to get to the hoop. As a result, we relapse into that mercurial yet predictable ball moving jump shooting team. (Would also kind of help if we had a non-geriatric, TALL rebounder in there)

Hinrich's main guys on offense still seem to be the most offensively challenged guys on the floor with the worst free throw shooting percentages. 

Gordon wasn't much better as a point guard. He looks a lot more selfish, and seems like he knows it. Not the same point guard I've seen us be successful with. That point guard had a much better feel for the game.

Lone bright spot was Tyrus, who looked shaky for the first few minutes. He makes these double double games look easy (had one by the 1st half), just needs to keep going.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Jib Meister said:


> I don't want to say it, but the KG/Amare similarities are there.


I stated as much a FULL YEAR before he landed with us and was laughed out of the forum.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wallace looked old and slow tonight. He started the game w/ a decent amount of energy, but was ineffective for most of the night. The decline continues. Sure, it might be some type of injury, but people waiting for the "old" Ben Wallace to return forget that when NBA players decline, its often due to their bodies breaking down. We heard about injuries from Wallace last year as well. All that matters is that he's ineffective. Maybe he'll be able to bring it in bursts at points in the season, but as of now he looks like the worst signing the Bulls have made in a very, very, very long time, given the amount of money they are paying him and that one of the central goals of the franchise for years was to build the Cap Space to nab him.

Hinrich looks like he was hung over out there for most of the night. I've never seen him play this show and lethargic early in the season like this. Nice burst for a few minutes in the 4th, but overall a bad game for the Captain of a contending team.

Gordon is a solid pro. He can flat out fill it up. Bad decisions down the stretch though.

Its been a long time since I've seen Deng play that poorly. He too looked lethargic. Also, not playing his solid game from last season. Were they all out with Duhon last night or something?

TT is looking promising as hell. Still raw, but that jumper is looking better and better. He's an active force on the boards and an effective shot blocker. Gordon and TT kept them in this one.

Gray looks ploddingly slow. The center situation looks bleak until we can plug Noah in and see what he has. Still, the best hopes at center are a non future superstar rookie on a contending team? We'll see.

Iggy has the makings of a legit NBA star. The body, the game, the poise, the ability to create his own shot when he needs to. When Gordon was falling apart, Iggy was coming alive.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Jib Meister said:


> Aldridge for Tyrus is still an open discussion.


Aldridge would be a much better fit on this team without question. Even if they did put up similar numbers, the way Aldridge gets his points would be much more helpful as they aid the structure of an offense and create openings for others. I like Tyrus' energy points and I wasn't complaining about the jump shots, but aldridge can have an offense played through him as a post option which is obviously whaty we lack.

We effectively drafted Thomas. If portland didnt want Aldridge we would have just drafted Thomas straight up anyway unless anyone believes Paxson saw something in the Krapper that he hasnt shown anyone since. So I find the constant debate a little fruitless. While we're at it lets see if anyone thinks we would have been better off with Stoudamire as opposed to Jay Will? How about Al Jefferson instead of Gordon? Jamal Crawford for Michael Redd anyone? Would you do Corie Blount for Nick Van Exel? How good would we be now if we took Shawn Kemp instead of Stacey King in '89?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

mgolding said:


> Aldridge would be a much better fit on this team without question. Even if they did put up similar numbers, the way Aldridge gets his points would be much more helpful as they aid the structure of an offense and create openings for others. I like Tyrus' energy points and I wasn't copmplaining abou thte jump shots, but aldridge can have an offense played through him as a post option which is obviously whaty we lack.
> 
> We effectively drafted Thomas. If portland didnt want Aldridge we would have just drafted Thomas straight up anyway unless anyone believes Paxson saw something in the Krapper that he hasnt shown anyone since. So I find the constant debate a little fruitless. While we're at it lets see if anyone thinks we would have been better off with Stoudamire as opposed to Jay Will? How about Al Jefferson instead of Gordon? Jamal Crawford for Michael Redd anyone? WOuld you do Corie Blount for Nick Van Exel? How good would we be now if we took Shawn Kemp instead of Stacey King in '89?


Good post. Biggest thing the Bulls lack is a superstar. TT is a calculated shot at having drafted one.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

In the end there are only two encouraging things about this game. 

The first is that Tyrus Thomas looks like he can play at a high level when the refs let him -- which I expect they will most of the time.

The second is that Gordon seems to have gotten over the start-of-the-season slump he has had the last 3 years.

Other than that, the Bulls played very badly. On offense they featured no-motion off the ball. On defense they took an entire game to discover than Deng cannot guard Iggy one-on-one and that for whatever reason, Wallace could not keep his man off the offensive or defensive boards. I blame Skiles for not recognizing both problems early and taking appropriate corrective measures (run motion plays, for goodness sakes and rest Wallace). All-in-all a pathetic team effort that was untypical for this team last year.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Maybe everyone on vBookie should start NOT picking the Bulls to win.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Gordon wasn't much better as a point guard. He looks a lot more selfish, and seems like he knows it. Not the same point guard I've seen us be successful with. That point guard had a much better feel for the game.


I saw him run the Hinrich style drive and kick more than once, and to perfection. Too bad it was duhon taking the 3 from the corner (and missing) each time. At some point, you lose confidence in the plays and your teammates...


----------

